
GitHub CLI allows you to close, reopen, and add metadata to issues and PR - praveenscience
https://github.blog/changelog/2020-05-11-github-cli-allows-you-to-close-reopen-and-add-metadata-to-issues-and-pull-requests/
======
dmitshur
Hah, I just learned GitHub is using my Go package to access the GitHub GraphQL
API v4 in this CLI. That’s neat.

[1]
[https://github.com/cli/cli/blob/ad3a5903b2d327c1da8959708ef9...](https://github.com/cli/cli/blob/ad3a5903b2d327c1da8959708ef9b65b290da87e/go.mod#L20)

~~~
benhoyt
Nice! I'm not sure exactly why a rather minor update to the GitHub CLI is near
the top of HN, but looking at your project (and then seeing the link to your
presentation) made it worthwhile for me.

~~~
amerine
Hah, same exact feels here.

------
degraafc
So does Magit Forge [1]. I'm sure that the GH CLI is useful, but I sure do
love being able to do this stuff without leaving my editor!

[1]: [https://magit.vc/manual/forge/](https://magit.vc/manual/forge/)

------
xapata
What happened to ``hub``?

Found the answer:
[https://github.com/cli/cli/blob/ad3a5903b2d327c1da8959708ef9...](https://github.com/cli/cli/blob/ad3a5903b2d327c1da8959708ef9b65b290da87e/docs/gh-
vs-hub.md)

------
pistoriusp
I'm particularly interested in what "metadata" is in this instance? Is it
arbitrary?

